# Bearded Dragon



## rip18 (Jun 1, 2012)

Little Critter's bearded dragon was pulled out for a photo opp...

Nikon D300s, Dine 105 mm, f/4, 1/100th second, ISO 1000, flash as main light, tripod, cropped from horizontal to vertical.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 1, 2012)

We gave him a few meal worms, and he performed on command...

Nikon D300s, Dine 105 mm, f/8, 1/500th second, ISO 1000, flash as main light, tripod, slight crop.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh wow he's cool! My daughter will be so jealous. Every time we go into a pet store she asks for one.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Rip can you get one with it displaying its beard in a threatening position.Those shots you have are great.I just like to see them all puffed up .And it doesn't have problems with digesting meal-worms.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 1, 2012)

Little critter has some cool pets and you get some wonderful models for photos.

Hoss


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 1, 2012)

How cool is that !!! nice shots.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome shots - will work for food!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 1, 2012)

Some mighty fine shots of the dragon rip


----------



## carver (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice Rip.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, y'all!



Lee Woodie said:


> Hey Rip can you get one with it displaying its beard in a threatening position.Those shots you have are great.I just like to see them all puffed up .And it doesn't have problems with digesting meal-worms.



I don't think so, Lee.  This one is so calm & habituated to people that I've never seen it puff up...  It hasn't ever had a problems digesting mealworms, but it mostly gets greens of some sort with crickets & mealworms as a special treat.


----------



## quinn (Jun 1, 2012)

She does loves her little critters!


----------



## Joker (Jun 2, 2012)

I really like that second shot, just looks mean.


----------

